# New Sturmanskie Mars 1



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

This thing will be around US$2700  ...and I guess it's a love it or hate it one...

http://aviatorwatch....ail.php?ID=2392


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

A Russian watch with an ETA movement? Hate it already!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

ha ha , bung it on a nato strap :tongue2: schweet !


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Not a bad looking watch but how much?!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> A Russian watch with an ETA movement? Hate it already!


I'm waiting for a thing like that to arrive :lol:

As to the price, I'm sure it is an expensive watch to produce, with all the expensive materials and all that. But they are also probably caching in the "cosmonaut watch" thing, plus it should be an EVA watch, which is as useless for everybody as a 300m WR watch is for me but people like that kind of stuff.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Whatever's inside it, it looks like an ugly mess to me. But what do I know?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It`s ok, but on looks alone I wouldn`t want to pay more for it then the average Vostok


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Is it actually Russian, or is it one of these "Russian" watches? Most of these "Russian" watches seem to display elements of being designed by a crate of frantic monkeys. 

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Is it actually Russian, or is it one of these "Russian" watches? Most of these "Russian" watches seem to display elements of being designed by a crate of frantic monkeys.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


It's a Volmax thing, so it's Russian trying to wink to big Western companies but without a clue. Kind of like St. Petersburg, where Peter the Great went "You know Versailles? I want one of those. But city size. With triple the gold and Baroque things. Oh, and I want it built on a marsh."


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks like they are trying too hard. Itâ€™s a shame that itâ€™s high end and not all Russian. Vostok seem to be doing the best stuff out of Russia at the moment. :yes:

If a Russian cosmonaut lands on Mars with one then it might take off!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> If a Russian cosmonaut lands on Mars with one then it might take off!


Well, you can forget about an American NASA mission landing there with their Omegas... So it's either Russia or the Chinese with their EVA watches that I can't recall what brand they are. All I know is that they are the cheapest EVA watches you can get, about 500 or US$600 IIRC.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Fiyta, that's what they are called...

http://www.fiyta.com/Brand/HTYSS.html


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It would be interesting to run one of those Fitya... err...Fiyta chronos through the original NASA testing procedure.

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> It would be interesting to run one of those Fitya... err...Fiyta chronos through the original NASA testing procedure.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


There was a thread about certified EVA space watches on TZ and that's the first time I've heard about the Fiyta. The watch already proved it works in EVA situations during Taikonaut space walks. Some more info here:

http://home.watchprosite.com/?show=nblog.post&ti=472156

As to the NASA tests, it might pass... I guess the Chinese could pay the same amount of money to NASA as Omega probably did...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > It would be interesting to run one of those Fitya... err...Fiyta chronos through the original NASA testing procedure.
> ...


Have a look at this: http://www.lesmala.n...r/nasastory.htm

Later,

William


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

really interesting william, im amazed that ball were never in contention, especially with the buy american act


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

FUGLY


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

I'll pass.

My ambition is to be the first person to wear an HMT Pilot on Mars.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

No one is going to Mars... much more cheaper, easier and rpoductive to send robots... at least that's what most scientists think, exception being Neil deGrass Tyson.






(sorry for the Brazilian captions but I can't find any other segment of this debate)


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> No one is going to Mars... much more cheaper, easier and rpoductive to send robots... at least that's what most scientists think, exception being Neil deGrass Tyson.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sound like a conspiracy nut, claiming the Mars landing was a fake. :yes: :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> You sound like a conspiracy nut, claiming the Mars landing was a fake. :yes: :lol:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Well, why do you think Mars actually exists? Have you been there?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh, and Jesse Ventura 2016!!!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > You sound like a conspiracy nut, claiming the Mars landing was a fake. :yes: :lol:
> ...


Two can play that game. Have you been there to be sure its not there? 

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Two can play that game. Have you been there to be sure its not there?
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


That's a lame argument!! That's like saying that all extraordinary claims made by a religion about a god have to be true because I can't prove they are wrong. Sorry Will, burden of proof is on your side


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It does & I have, though admittedly it was a very long time ago & was a lot greener then it is now :astro:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> It does & I have, though admittedly it was a very long time ago & was a lot greener then it is now :astro:


Greener? That was weed Mach... :drag: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > It does & I have, though admittedly it was a very long time ago & was a lot greener then it is now :astro:
> ...


  That was only 40 years ago 

I`m talking aeons earlier, when I was a lot smaller & greener then I am now...










:rofl:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> That's a lame argument!! That's like saying that all extraordinary claims made by a religion about a god have to be true because I can't prove they are wrong. Sorry Will, burden of proof is on your side


Pot meet Kettle. 

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Genetic memory then? :wink2:

Later,

William

P.S. - Green like a horse?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Genetic memory then? :wink2:
> 
> Later,
> 
> ...







:bull*******:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later,

William


----------

